# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Ajouter/Supprimer des boutons dans un JPanel

## zamborta

Bonjour,

J'ai un fichier XML avec des attributs 


```
<key name="1" row="5">
```

J'ai utilis l'API JDOM pour rcuprer les attributs row "5" et utiliser pour dessiner dans mon JPanel 5 bouton 
bon. J'ai ajout un au autre bouton "Ajouter" pour ajouter des boutons dans le mme JPanel.

Maintenant j'ai un problme  avec le bouton Supprimer pour supprimer pas seulement les nouveaux boutons crs mais galement les autres boutons dans JPanel.

On m'a dit qu'il faut utiliser les structures et a je ne sais pas comment le faire.

Quelqu'un saurait-il me guider un peu ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## omar344

Pour supprimer un composant il suffit de faire: 


```
Panel.remove(Component arg);
```

et puis faire un revalidate();

----------


## ludomacho

Bonjour,

voici un exemple de programme qui ajoute et supprime des boutons  l'aide d'un bouton ajouter et d'un bouton supprimer


```

```

----------


## zamborta

Merci beaucoup ludomacho.

----------

